

Firefox announces Panasonic as a partner  CES - hardwaresofton
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/01/05/firefoxosces2015/

======
hardwaresofton
Super excited to see FFOS get some more momentum. Glad to see that they're
making their way into the TV space, and have grand plans (and are finally
getting a little limelight).

While I don't think I will buy a smart-tv, I am currently working on a side-
project to port FFOS to an android streaming stick I recently bought -- great
to see that the team at mozilla is thinking as big as they are.

